# Goats getting in coop



## OpaN (Jun 3, 2013)

We recently moved our chickens to a new home and coop. They also have 3 goats who share the pen. I cut a chicken door opening 12" W x 15" H with a vertical sliding door in the coop, but the goats easily squeezed through and inside the coop. So I narrowed the door opening down to 8" wide. At that size, the goats still get their heads inside, and will try for hours to squeeze their shoulders through. One of these days they will succeed, I'm afraid.

So, my questions is: How small can I re-do the opening to still allow the chickens to go in and out, but keep the goats out? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------

